# españolismo - Españolismos en el español



## JABON

Hola a todos:

  No se en que post que he abierto hoy me encontré con una palabra, intente buscarla pero no me acuerdo en cual hilo.
  El caso es que decían de ella que era un *españolismo*. 
  Me quedó rondando la idea de un españolismo en el español. 
  Puedo captar un españolismo en otro idioma, pero ¿un españolismo en el español?
  Más allá de cuál sea la palabreja, ¿podría ser? o será una confusión con un neologismo. Pues sólo se utiliza en España..

  Saludos


----------



## Marcelot

A mí me suena fatal  ¡y ole por el españolismo!

Yo te diría español peninsular y americano.

Saludos .


----------



## María Madrid

A mí también se me ponen los pelos como escarpias cuando la he visto (de momento pocas veces). 

Yo creo que con eso se refieren a giros o estructuras típicas del castellano que hablamos en España, que no es sólo peninsular, porque las islas también cuentan. Peninsular aquí tiene el sentido de algo característico de la península que no es aplicable a Baleares o Canarias (y Ceuta y Melilla, para no dejarnos a nadie), no implica ninguna referencia por oposición a los demas países de habla hispana. La verdad es que no me parece razonable llamarlo españolismo por motivos evidentes. Saludos,


----------



## JABON

Marcelot said:


> A mí me suena fatal  ¡y ole por el españolismo!
> 
> Yo te diría español peninsular y americano.
> 
> Saludos .



Gracias Marcelot, pero sigo en la misma duda.
¿Existen anglicismos en el inglés o galicismos en el francés?

Para mi que son neologismos y no españolismos, pues es una palabra usada en España por hablantes del idioma español.

Las palabras inventadas o con novedosas acepciones no siento que en este caso puedan llamarse españolismos.

Sigo buscando esa palabreja, para poder exponerla.

Saludos


----------



## Marcelot

No, una cosa son los neologismos, que evidentemente pueden utilizarse en España o América, palabrejas como "practicidad" por ejemplo y otra, un giro exclusivo de España: "me siento fatal".

María: No era mi intención excluir a las islas o a los territorios que no están en Europa, ¿te suena muy mal "español peninsular"?
Ya estoy con ganas de abrir un hilo...

Saludos .


----------



## María Madrid

A ver, se entiende lo que quieres decir con español peninsular en este contexto, pero estamos en lo de siempre: aquí peninsular es otra cosa, como bien sabes, por lo que no parece razonable sacrificar ese significado en aras de otro que no es exactamente correcto, puesto que lo que algunos llaman peninsular incluye territorios que no son peninsulares. Son sencillamente giros propios de España. Vale, que es muy largo, ya lo sé... Saludos,


----------



## ECOMPIANI

Ciertamente suena fatal, y por lo particular de la palabra, creo que debería decirse *españismo*...


----------



## Like an Angel

¿Será este el mensaje?





> Google
> "la canguro": 22.100. Páginas de España 11.700 (53%).
> "la niñera": 232.000. Páginas de España 90.200 (39%).
> "el amarillo" (por elegir cualquier palabra): 520.000 Páginas de España 149.000 (29%)
> 
> Yo creo que es un claro españolismo.
> 
> PD: Acabo de seguir el enlace del aporte de Cristina y veo que el DPD dice lo mismo.


 
¿Y no podría ser que lo hayan dicho en la 3º acepción que da la RAE?


----------



## María Madrid

Like an Angel said:


> ¿Y no podría ser que lo hayan dicho en la 3º acepción que da la RAE?


Personalmente no lo interpreto así, pero tampoco es una definición especialmente restrictiva. Saludos, 

*españolismo*
*3. *m. Carácter genuinamente español.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Betildus

¿Y no podría ser *localismo*?
Cuando hablamos de *chilenismo*s, por ejemplo, nos referimos a palabras usadas en el castellano de Chile.


----------



## Mariarayen

Yo creo como Betildus, que debe referirse a un localismo, el tema es que coincide el nombre del idioma con el de un país y entonces suena terrible. Si el idioma se hubiera llamado solo castellano un españolismo sería claramente una palabra o giro usado/s en España. Habrá que proponer españismo como dice Ecompiani. Argentinismo, chilenismo, etc. son muy usados


----------



## María Madrid

Creo que lo proponía en broma... 

Desde luego ambos términos en ese sentido suenan a engendros. Como bien decía Jabón, no se habla de anglicismos en inglés. Saludos,


----------



## Like an Angel

Sin embargo me parece que *españismo* sería más acertada, ya que se trataría de una: Locución, giro o modo de hablar propio de los españoles.

Modificado: MM, sí existen las palabras _Americanism, Anglicism, Briticism, Britishism, _para definir palabras en inglés habladas solo por americanos o ingleses respectivamente.

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Podríamos llamarles "madrepatrismos".


----------



## Mariarayen

María Madrid ¿Cuál sería la palabra para designar los modismos o giros que solo se utilizan en España? Porque el tema es que existen palabras para designar los modismos que ocurren en el resto de los países de habla española.


----------



## Argótide

ToñoTorreón said:


> Podríamos llamarles "madrepatrismos".


 
Uy, Toño, eso suena horrible...


----------



## Namarne

Por abundar en la controversia, yo voy a manifestarme a favor de la palabreja de marras. 
Porque si, con respecto del español que se habla en España, hablamos de aragonesismos, catalanismos, andalucismos, etc., no me parece descabellado que, con respecto del español que se habla en todo el mundo, hablemos de mexicanismos, chilenismos, españolismos, etc.


----------



## Argónida

Namarne said:


> Por abundar en la controversia, yo voy a manifestarme a favor de la palabreja de marras.
> Porque si, con respecto del español que se habla en España, hablamos de aragonesismos, catalanismos, andalucismos, etc., no me parece descabellado que, con respecto del español que se habla en todo el mundo, hablemos de mexicanismos, chilenismos, españolismos, etc.


 
Sí, a mí también me parece lógico. ¿Por qué hay chilenismos o mexicanismos y no españolismos? Da la sensación de que lo que se dice en España (o mejor dicho, en ciertas partes de España, porque lo demás también son catalanismos, andalucismos, etc.) es "lo normal" y al resto hay que ponerle apellido.


----------



## mirx

Argónida said:


> Sí, a mí también me parece lógico. ¿Por qué hay chilenismos o mexicanismos y no españolismos? Da la sensación de que lo que se dice en España (o mejor dicho, en ciertas partes de España, porque lo demás también son catalanismos, andalucismos, etc.) es "lo normal" y al resto hay que ponerle apellido.


 
Exactamente Argónida y Namarne, a mí sí me gusta españolismo y ya la utilizo.

Una forera dijo que era descabellado porque a veces sólo se usaba en la península y no en las Islas que pertenecen a España, tiene toda la razón. Pero una barbaridad mucho más grande es llamar americanismo a palabras que sólo se usan en determinada región de América, sin embargo esta palabra -americanismo- si que es bien aceptada y utilizada por todos.

No hay tal cosa cómo español de España y español de América, hay español de El Salvador, español cubano, español canario, ect.


----------



## Marcelot

mirx: No estoy de acuerdo con lo de americanismo.
Existen algunas palabras que sólo se usan en América y no en España, por ejemplo "apurarse", que según mis "investigaciones" se utiliza en todos los países de Latinoamérica.

Claro que hay muchas diferencias entre los países.

A mí me gusta la idea de saber que, pese a los kilómetros, comparto palabras con mexicanos o guatemaltecos, por sólo citar dos países.

Saludos .


----------



## mirx

Marcelot said:


> mirx: No estoy de acuerdo con lo de americanismo.
> Existen algunas palabras que sólo se usan en América y no en España, por ejemplo "apurarse", que según mis "investigaciones" se utiliza en todos los países de Latinoamérica.
> 
> Claro que hay muchas diferencias entre los países.
> 
> A mí me gusta la idea de saber que, pese a los kilómetros, comparto palabras con mexicanos o guatemaltecos, por sólo citar dos países.
> 
> Saludos .


 
Al igual que hay palabras que se utilizan en todo los países hispanohablantes con la excepción de Cuba -por ejemplo- y no por eso separamos al español cubano del resto de los españoles.

Durante el tiempo que he estado aquí he conocido muchas palabras que, por ejemplo se usan en Uruguay y España, pero no en Perú -no hay problema-; o en Argentina y España, pero no en Guatemala -no hay problema-; o en México y España, pero no en Bolivia -no hay problema. Ahora si la palabra se usa en Venezuela y el Salvador pero no en México, ni en Argentina, ni en Uruguay, *ni en España*, entonces si hay problema y se llama "americanismo".

Las diferencias dialectales entre los mismo países americanos son mucho más grandes que las que se puedan dar en todos estos como conjunto y España.

Saludos.


----------



## chics

Hola.

Supongo que se referían a "un localismo de España", pero es un poco raro porque un localismo normalmente se entiende como algo reducido, que pertenece como mucho a un dialecto entero, o tal vez está en terreno fronterizo entre dos. Pero en España hay varios dialectos...

Si decimos _peninsular_, por ejemplo, no incluimos el modo de hablar en Canarias, que es ciertamente distinto; pero tampoco el de Ceuta, Melilla ni Baleares... Por otra parte, los que viven en el Yucatán, por ejemplo, supongo (no lo sé, la verdad) que se sentirán incluidos. 

Es cierto que a veces oímos _americanismo _y no sé porque en cambio no _europeísmo_. Yo tal vez lo adopto. 

La verdad es que a este lado del Atlántico acostumbramos a oir los localismos más en _micro_: andalucismo, catalanismo (y catalanada), etc. Me pregunto porqué nunca he oído valladolicismo, galleguismo y otros.
Argentinismo, chilenismo... me suenan igual de curiosos. Creo que solemos usar expresiones del tipo _local/propio/un localismo de tal sitio/zona._

Pero coincido con Argónida y otros. Siguiendo la lógica de los -_ismos_ utilizados para otras cosas, _españolismo_ y _castellanismo_ (de las dos castillas, del centro de España, de...) ¿por qué no?


----------



## Marcelot

chics: "Catalanada" suena muy negativo, creo que no es lo mismo...


----------



## chics

Marcelot said:


> "Catalanada" suena muy negativo, creo que no es lo mismo...


 
No es lo mismo. Es una confusión típica propia de catalanohablantes, que no alcanza el rango aún de barbarismo. Por ejemplo, paleta (albañil), rachola (baldosa), etc.

No es negativo, nosotros nos lo decimos a la cara: "¡Pero hombre! ¡Vaya catalanada acabas de soltar!". 

Y también tenemos *castellanada*, que es lo inverso. Por ejemplo, decir en catalán "Posi'm un bucadillu de jamó i quesu" (queso =formatge, jamón = pernil, bocata =entrepà).

Lo típico es encontrarlo en niños, que están aprendiendo, aunque a veces un adulto puede confundirse, si está cansado, si piensa en la otra lengua en ese momento, etc. Las castellanadas son más frecuentes, claro, porque hay gente que viene de fuera, adultas, que aprenden catalán; y no existe lo opuesto. Entiendo que lejos de aquí no sea necesaria la palabra. 

Cuando uno tiene un cierto nivel de una lengua latina es muy tentador inventar palabras, sobretodo al estar hablando, cuando uno la necesita ya y no va a irse a su casa abucar un diccionario, y de ahí surge la cosa... Si un día un francés te dice que tiene "bombones de naranja y de limón", y se refiere a caramelos, podríamos decir que es una "francesada", tal vez, pero lo que es seguro es que no se puede considerar que _bombón_ sea un galicismo por este motivo.

Luego hay los verdaderos catalanismos, los rasgos dialectales, _el modo aquel particular pero correcto que tenemos de hablar_ aquí, etc.


----------



## JABON

Like an Angel said:


> ¿Será este el mensaje?
> 
> ¿Y no podría ser que lo hayan dicho en la 3º acepción que da la RAE?



Sí, este es, gracias Like an Angel.


----------



## JABON

ToñoTorreón said:


> Podríamos llamarles "madrepatrismos".





Argótide said:


> Uy, Toño, eso suena horrible...



De acuerdo que suena feo, pero que buena puntada del tocayo.

Saludos


----------



## Argótide

JABON said:


> De acuerdo que suena feo, pero que buena puntada del tocayo.
> 
> Saludos


 
Sin ánimo de ofender, pero a mí me suena medio arrastrado...


----------



## mirx

Argótide said:


> Sin ánimo de ofender, pero a mí me suena medio arrastrado...


 
Era sólo una broma sarcástica, eso no tiene nada de arrastrado por el contrario.


----------



## JABON

Argótide said:


> Sin ánimo de ofender, pero a mí me suena medio arrastrado...



Hola Argótide:

Como dice Mirx, no tiene mucha elegancia, pero al leerlo me hizo reir.

Si no fuera por este tipo de salidas que mundo más tieso viviríamos.

Saludos


----------



## Argótide

mirx said:


> Era sólo una broma sarcástica, eso no tiene nada de arrastrado por el contrario.


 
Okey, okey, pero como normalmente cuando se hacen comentarios así se acompañan con alguna carita  por lo menos, no supe cómo interpretarlo.  Como dije antes, sin ánimo de ofender...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Antes que se molesten: lo dije en broma. 

Ahora bien, la gran mayoría de los mexicanos tenemos ascendencia española. Sólo el 2-3% de la población es indígena. No conozco muchos Tontsin Xoconoxtle Nan, o Cabeza en la Arena.


----------



## Samurai Guarani

Namarne said:


> Por abundar en la controversia, yo voy a manifestarme a favor de la palabreja de marras.
> Porque si, con respecto del español que se habla en España, hablamos de aragonesismos, catalanismos, andalucismos, etc., no me parece descabellado que, con respecto del español que se habla en todo el mundo, hablemos de mexicanismos, chilenismos, españolismos, etc.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo.



ToñoTorreón said:


> Antes que se molesten: lo dije en broma.
> 
> Ahora bien, la gran mayoría de los mexicanos tenemos ascendencia española. Sólo el 2-3% de la población es indígena. No conozco muchos Tontsin Xoconoxtle Nan, o Cabeza en la Arena.


 
Según la Comisión Nacional para el Desarrollo de los Pueblos Indígenas (anteriormente el Instituto Nacional Indigenista, INI) de México, la proporción oscila entre 10 y 14%. En la página web de la CDI la cifra ofrecida por la institución es de 10.220.862 indígenas en el país en el año 2000, lo que constituiría cerca del 11% de la población mexicana. Y debe considerarse que el censo sólo abarca a aquellas personas que se sienten indígenas y no a la población indígena que ha adoptado el idioma y las costumbres occidentales.

Saludos


----------



## Like an Angel

A mí al principio me costó entender por qué no les gustaba españolismo o por qué no lo veían correcto. Cuando caí (maté a un elefante ) me di cuenta justamente que lo ven incorrecto porque lo que se busca decir es un giro propio de España, no del español (idioma hablado no sólo en España), por eso después dije que me gusta más españismo, o que en todo caso me parece correcto si vemos cómo se forman los otros:

Argentina --> Argentin-ismo
México --> Mexican-ismo
Cuba --> Cub-ismo  Cuban-ismo
España --> Españ-ismo

Para formar la palabra españolismo, necesitamos estar hablando del idioma o de un natural de España español-ismo, y me parece que no es esa la idea.

Saludos


----------



## aceituna

Like an Angel said:


> A mí al principio me costó entender por qué no les gustaba españolismo o por qué no lo veían correcto. Cuando caí (maté a un elefante ) me di cuenta justamente que lo ven incorrecto porque lo que se busca decir es un giro propio de España, no del español (idioma hablado no sólo en España), por eso después dije que me gusta más españismo, o que en todo caso me parece correcto si vemos cómo se forman los otros:
> 
> Argentina --> Argentin-ismo
> México --> Mexican-ismo
> Cuba --> Cub-ismo  Cuban-ismo
> España --> Españ-ismo
> 
> Para formar la palabra españolismo, necesitamos estar hablando del idioma o de un natural de España español-ismo, y me parece que no es esa la idea.
> 
> Saludos


Pero como tú misma dices: no se dice mexiquismo (de México) sino mexicanismo (de mexicano)...


----------



## Jellby

El problema es que el gentilicio de España es un poco particular, si fuera "españano", diríamos "españanismo" y todos contentos


----------



## Jellby

Más datos: de Honduras no es "hondurismo" ni "honduranismo", sino:

*hondureñismo.*
1. m. Vocablo, giro o locución propios de los hondureños.

De Puerto Rico:

*puertorriqueñismo.*
1. m. Locución, giro o modo de hablar propio y peculiar de los puertorriqueños.

Con lo cual, siguiendo una regla similar, habría que añadir:

*españolismo.*
4. m. Vocablo, giro o locución propios de los españoles. [esta me la he "inventado" yo]


----------



## chics

Hola.

Me parece que la consulta no era por los sufijos a utilizar sino por la raíz... a alguien le suena extraño hablar de _españolismos del español_, de _castellanismos del castellano_, de _anglicismos del inglés_... ¿Cómo llamar sinó a una expresión propia de un lugar cuyo gentilicio coincide con el nombre de la lengua, entendiendo que la lengua en cuestión también se habla en otros sitios?

Para que no suene (¿es necesario?) como un niponismo del japonés o un italianismo del italiano.

Digo yo.

Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

chics said:


> Me parece que la consulta no era por los sufijos a utilizar sino por la raíz... a alguien le suena extraño hablar de _españolismos del español_, de _castellanismos del castellano_, de _anglicismos del inglés_... ¿Cómo llamar sinó a una expresión propia de un lugar cuyo gentilicio coincide con el nombre de la lengua, entendiendo que la lengua en cuestión también se habla en otros sitios?
> 
> Para que no suene (¿es necesario?) como un niponismo del japonés o un italianismo del italiano.



Para el inglés yo hablaría de "britanicismo" probablemente, otros idiomas son mucho más restringidos y se identifican práciticamente con su país de origen, cosa que no ocurre ni con el inglés ni con el español. Con el español además tenemos la posibilidad de usar "hispanismo" para términos tomados del español en otras lenguas y "españolismo" para giros propios de los españoles (aunque no esté así definido en el DRAE). A mí no me parece mal ni contradictorio usar "españolismo" así.


----------



## chics

A mí tampoco.

Sólo difiero contigo en que _britanicismo_ sería de todo el Reino Unido (el inglés británico, vamos) mientras que un _anglicismo_ sería algo que sólo se use en Inglaterra.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Samurai Guarani said:


> Según la Comisión Nacional para el Desarrollo de los Pueblos Indígenas (anteriormente el Instituto Nacional Indigenista, INI) de México, la proporción oscila entre 10 y 14%. En la página web de la CDI la cifra ofrecida por la institución es de 10.220.862 indígenas en el país en el año 2000, lo que constituiría cerca del 11% de la población mexicana. Y debe considerarse que el censo sólo abarca a aquellas personas que se sienten indígenas y no a la población indígena que ha adoptado el idioma y las costumbres occidentales.
> 
> Saludos


 
Exactamente. Son las personas que _se sienten_ indígenas, no las que lo son. No es el foro adecuado para hacerlo, pero si me preguntan que soy y digo que siciliano, eso no me hace parte de la cosa nostra.


----------



## Samurai Guarani

Jellby said:


> Para el inglés yo hablaría de "britanicismo" probablemente, otros idiomas son mucho más restringidos y se identifican práciticamente con su país de origen, cosa que no ocurre ni con el inglés ni con el español. Con el español además tenemos la posibilidad de usar "hispanismo" para términos tomados del español en otras lenguas y "españolismo" para giros propios de los españoles (aunque no esté así definido en el DRAE). A mí no me parece mal ni contradictorio usar "españolismo" así.


 
Tenéis razón Jellby, en mi país se habla mucho de "hispanismos" en el guaraní. Palabras como vaca (vaká), toro (tóro) y caballo (kabajú) son préstamos que hizo el idioma guaraní del español, considerando que estos animales no son originarios de América.

No sería un desatino llamar entonces "españolismo" a ciertos vocablos, giros o locuciones propias del (valga la redundancia) español de España.

Saludos


----------



## Like an Angel

aceituna said:


> Pero como tú misma dices: no se dice mexiquismo (de México) sino mexicanismo (de mexicano)...


 
Pero el idioma mexicano _no existe_, entonces no se presenta el mismo problema que con el español.

¿Por qué no escribimos a la RAE y proponemos que agreguen una 4° acepción a españolismo o una 5° a hispanismo?

PD: Eso de que el idioma mexicano no existe no lo digo yo, así que espero que todos los cuates mexicanos no se enojen conmigo y me manden derechito a la hoguera


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

A mí me parece que el españolismo tiene la misma razón de ser que el argentinismo o el cuabnismo.

El idioma es compartido entre muchos países, y cada uno tiene sus particularidades. Hacer una excepción con España sería como decir que el español de España, como dice Argónida, es el normal.  O, visto de otro punto de vista, el único a no tener sus peculiaridades. 

Me parecería muy triste e injusto para todos. Y es muy interesante para un traductor conocer la palabra y su uso específico en cada país.

Todo lo que está en común no se especifica, pero lo que es regional (extendiendo la región a un país también) sí, merece la pena ser indicado.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Mariarayen

Creo que el tema podría separarse en dos cuestiones:
1- ¿Sería necesaria una palabra para referirse a modismos o giros típicamente de España? Para mí sí, por los motivos que ya se dijeron, si existe para los demás países por qué no para España? 
2- ¿Debería ser "españolismo" esa palabra?

Comparto la opinión de Mirx en cuanto a "americanismo". Hay algunos americanismos y muchísmos mexicanismos, argentinismos, etc. Visto desde allí me pareció entender que algunos plantean que españolismo (o como diera en llamarse) no podría existir porque se habla muy diferente en Andalucía y en Galicia. Sí, pero tampoco todos los argentinismos son utilizados por el 100 % de los argentinos. Dentro de un país también hay modismos regionales, es una cuestión práctica no seguir diviendo en zonas, pero pienso que al menos quedaría claro que es manera de hablar de algún lugar de España. Porque en el diccionario cuando es modismo de países americanos aparece, pero cuando es modismo español (salvo raras excepciones) no.


----------



## Marcelot

Mariarayen: Te contesto.

Ahora se me van a venir todos en contra  (es broma, lo aclaro ).

Es verdad que no se habla de la misma manera en toda la Argentina, pero creo que el país tiene una "homogeneidad" lingüística que no existe en España.
A mi parecer (voy con mucho cuidado, esquivando palabras ), España está formada por zonas de una tradición lingüïstica impresionante (no es un juicio de valor o de superioridad, que quede claro), por ello sería bastante difícil poner a toda España en el mismo saco. Vivo en Andalucía y por momentos me encuentro con palabras que te diría un latinoamericano (y que a mí me suenan tan dulces... ) pero que no utilizarían en el norte del país.
No sé, no sé...
Es un tema difícil.
Además, no hay que olvidar un elemento histórico, político, sociológico, etc.: No creo que todos los españoles quieran formar parte de una "unidad lingüística", ni se identifiquen con un concepto de "españismo" o "españolismo".

Terminaré comparando los dos países que conozco: Argentina y España.
Creo que es más fácil que un argentino se diga "argentino" que un español, "español".
Personalmente (por más que no aporte mucho): lo entiendo perfectamente.

Saludo fortísimo  y entusiasmado  .


----------



## aceituna

Mariarayen said:


> Creo que el tema podría separarse en dos cuestiones:
> 1- ¿Sería necesaria una palabra para referirse a modismos o giros típicamente de España? Para mí sí, por los motivos que ya se dijeron, si existe para los demás países por qué no para España?
> 2- ¿Debería ser "españolismo" esa palabra?


 
Mis respuestas:
1- Sí.
2- Sí.



Edito: Marcelot, he visto tu post después de escribir el mío. Igual que existe americanismo y también argentinismo, mejicanismo, etc. puede existir españolismo y también catalanismo, andalucismo, etc. ¿no crees?


----------



## Argótide

Marcelot said:


> Mariarayen: Te contesto.
> 
> Ahora se me van a venir todos en contra  (es broma, lo aclaro ).
> 
> Es verdad que no se habla de la misma manera en toda la Argentina, pero creo que el país tiene una "homogeneidad" lingüística que no existe en España.
> A mi parecer (voy con mucho cuidado, esquivando palabras ), España está formada por zonas de una tradición lingüïstica impresionante (no es un juicio de valor o de superioridad, que quede claro), por ello sería bastante difícil poner a toda España en el mismo saco. Vivo en Andalucía y por momentos me encuentro con palabras que te diría un latinoamericano (y que a mí me suenan tan dulces... ) pero que no utilizarían en el norte del país.
> No sé, no sé...
> Es un tema difícil.
> Además, no hay que olvidar un elemento histórico, político, sociológico, etc.: No creo que todos los españoles quieran formar parte de una "unidad lingüística", ni se identifiquen con un concepto de "españismo" o "españolismo".
> 
> Terminaré comparando los dos países que conozco: Argentina y España.
> Creo que es más fácil que un argentino se diga "argentino" que un español, "español".
> Personalmente (por más que no aporte mucho): lo entiendo perfectamente.
> 
> Saludo fortísimo  y entusiasmado  .


 
Marcelot, si hicieras investigaciones lingüísticas de un determinado país latinoamericano, te llevarías un chasco (pero en sentido positivo).  Yo aprendo vocabulario "nuevo" de mi país (México) TODOS LOS DÍAS.  Hoy mismo el paisano ToñoTorreón, que es de otro estado de mi mismo país, ha usado un término que yo no conocía (caguengue), así que me lo anoto y lo investigo.  Ahora quisiera saber cuántos de mis paisanos foreros conocen el término "socialón" (persona elitista de clase social alta). Pero no se trata solamente de México.  Estoy en constante comunicación con latinoamericanos de todos los países y a cada rato me hacen notar la rica variedad regional que existe dentro de sus respectivos países y la necesidad de señalar su extensión con marca diatópica.


----------



## Marcelot

Argótide: Lo sé.
Cuando escribí el mensaje sabía que alguien o muchos me contestarían lo mismo que tú.
Las diferencias de las que hablas me parecen maravillosas (y complejas). Y, sobre todo, nos enriquecen recíprocamente.

Simplemente he dado mi punto de vista.
Te aseguro que lingüísticamente no quería expresar nada negativo.
No es eso, pero España me parece fascinante lingüísticamente (lo cual no implica que los otros países no me lo parezcan).
Aquí te topas con realidades históricas ancestrales, te encuentras frente a verdaderos y diferentes idiomas en el seno de un mismo país...

Lee bien mi mensaje anterior, creo que hay un elemento importante, lo vuelvo a repetir porque me parece que hay que considerarlo si debatimos sobre un vocablo que se aplique a los giros que sólo se utilizan en España: Un mexicano, del norte o del sur, rubio o indígena, se siente mexicano.
En España, el tema es más complejo, no digo que esté ni bien ni mal, que sea mejor o peor, pero decir "español" a mucha gente le cuesta, entonces, incorporar una palabra que integre a todo el mundo creo que no será tan fácil...

Un saludo sincero .


----------



## chics

De acuerdo con Marce y con Aceituna.

Marce tiene razón, va a quedar mal que lo diga pero es así, no se pueden comparar las lenguas en Europa y América. No es que las americanas tengan menos valor ¡ni mucho menos! pero las extensiones en las que una lengua es hablada son enormes, aún siendo un continente mucho mayor el número de lenguas habladas es mucho menor, en Europa hay muchas  lenguas habladas por muy pocos millones de personas. Los dialectos y sobretodo los acentos también cambian rápidamente en seguida que uno se mueve un poco de sitio.

Luego hay el hecho de que la distancia y el poco conocimiento haga parecer a otros que los demás son todos iguales. Yo soy del norte de la península y casi nunca distingo un andaluz de un canario o de un americano; aunque el habla es muy distinta. En cambio, el castellano del norte, pero del otro lado de los pirineos, lo percibo muy distinto del mío.


----------



## Argótide

Marcelot said:


> Argótide: Lo sé.
> Cuando escribí el mensaje sabía que alguien o muchos me contestarían lo mismo que tú.
> Las diferencias de las que hablas me parecen maravillosas (y complejas). Y, sobre todo, nos enriquecen recíprocamente.
> 
> Simplemente he dado mi punto de vista.
> Te aseguro que lingüísticamente no quería expresar nada negativo.
> No es eso, pero España me parece fascinante lingüísticamente (lo cual no implica que los otros países no me lo parezcan).
> Aquí te topas con realidades históricas ancestrales, te encuentras frente a verdaderos y diferentes idiomas en el seno de un mismo país...
> 
> Lee bien mi mensaje anterior, creo que hay un elemento importante, lo vuelvo a repetir porque me parece que hay que considerarlo si debatimos sobre un vocablo que se aplique a los giros que sólo se utilizan en España: Un mexicano, del norte o del sur, rubio o indígena, se siente mexicano.
> En España, el tema es más complejo, no digo que esté ni bien ni mal, que sea mejor o peor, pero decir "español" a mucha gente le cuesta, entonces, incorporar una palabra que integre a todo el mundo creo que no será tan fácil...
> 
> Un saludo sincero .


 
Sí que leí bien tu mensaje, Marcelot, y nunca lo interpreté como negativo. En un principio hasta yo pensé lo mismo que tú sobre la mayor homogeneidad del español dentro de cada país latinoamericano, pero con el tiempo y la experiencia he tenido que cambiar de idea. Y también en este caso, es sólo mi opinión y nada más.


----------



## bb008

Hola:

Oigan *"Tíos"*, yo creo que suena bien eso de "españolismo en el español" para designar la palabra española no importa de donde provenga, sin importar que sea aragonesa, madrileña o peninsular... "Zi hablaz ezpañol, bienvenido zea, olé"...


----------



## chics

> "Zi hablaz ezpañol, bienvenido zea, olé"...


Creo que a ésto es a lo que Marcelot se refería con lo de herir susceptibilidades...


----------



## horusankh

Like an Angel said:


> Pero el idioma mexicano _no existe_, entonces no se presenta el mismo problema que con el español.
> 
> ¿Por qué no escribimos a la RAE y proponemos que agreguen una 4° acepción a españolismo o una 5° a hispanismo?
> 
> PD: Eso de que el idioma mexicano no existe no lo digo yo, así que espero que todos los cuates mexicanos no se enojen conmigo y me manden derechito a la hoguera


Hola Like an Angel:

Por principio de cuentas te digo que no estoy enojado , y tampoco soy yo el que lo dice, pero sí existe el idioma mexicano:

*mexicano**, na**.*

*3. *m. Idioma nahua.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 

Y aunque aparentemente fuera de México (y tal vez en alguna medida incluso aquí dentro) no se sabe esto, sin embargo, eso no obsta para que con la palabra "mexicanismo" no haya lugar a dudas sobre lo que quiere decir. Me explico, nadie piensa que "mexicanismo" se refiera a una palabra del idioma de los mexicas (otro nombre para los nahuas) en el español, aunque en rigor, también significaría eso; así que no veo por qué, si en este caso no hay conflicto, debería haberlo para que la RAE aceptara la acepción de "españolismo" (y de "hispanismo") que propones, y que yo también suscribo. 

Yo estoy muy orgulloso del idioma que hablo, y cada vez que tengo oportunidad de platicar con hispanoparlantes de otra latitud (o longitud) me parece maravilloso que nos podamos comunicar con tanta eficiencia, en el mismo idioma y sin embargo cada quien con su sabor y su melodía característicos. Esto es un poco lo que se ha estado tratando en los últimos "posts". Por cierto, Bb008, no puedo hablar por los demás, pero yo por supuesto que no tengo nada qué perdonarte, el "Espidi" me cae "requete" bien. 

Saludos.


----------



## bb008

Leáse bien. Yo no dije mexicanismo, sino mexicanisimo, que es otra cosa, que sonó o leyó como si lo hubiese dicho un mexicano, pero nada más, hasta ahí

Yo planteó lo siguiente, todos hablamos español pero si a ver vamos, muchas veces entre nosotros no nos entendemos, sino quien no puede recordar al encantador de CANTIFLAS con sus CANTINFLADAS, y eso es tan cierto como que el mundo es mundo... y no me digan que no se divirtieron y rieron a carcajadas limpias. Incluso yo, viendo otras películas, cubanas, mexicanas, imaginate las españolas con sus *españolismos*, quedaba como si me hubiesen hablado en Sánscrito o Mandarín, no entendía nada...


----------



## horusankh

bb008 said:


> Leáse bien. Yo no dije mexicanismo, sino mexicanisimo, que es otra cosa, que sonó o leyó como si lo hubiese dicho un mexicano, pero nada más, hasta ahí
> 
> Yo planteó lo siguiente, todos hablamos español pero si a ver vamos, muchas veces entre nosotros no nos entendemos, sino quien no puede recordar al encantador de CANTIFLAS con sus CANTINFLADAS, y eso es tan cierto como que el mundo es mundo... y no me digan que no se divirtieron y rieron a carcajadas limpias. Incluso yo, viendo otras películas, cubanas, mexicanas, imaginate las españolas con sus *españolismos*, quedaba como si me hubiesen hablado en Sánscrito o Mandarín, no entendía nada...


Hola. Bb008:

Disculpa que no haya sido claro en lo que escribí, entendí bien que tú dijiste "mexicanísimo", lo que escribí refiriéndome a ti fue que me gusta mucho que nos podamos comunicar y que al mismo tiempo cada quien conserva su sabor. Sí con las películas a veces es difícil, pero yo hablaba de conversar con alguien, frente a frente, con la posibilidad de pedirle "traducción"


----------



## Mariarayen

Horu muy bueno tu aporte sobre el mexicanismo, realmente es como decís.


----------



## Like an Angel

horusankh said:


> *mexicano**, na**.*
> 
> *3. *m. Idioma nahua.


 
Gracias por el aporte, no sabía que existía tal idioma, aunque es de suponer que los aborígenes de tu tierra alguna lengua hablaban antes de que llegaran los muchachos de las carabelas. Pero lo que yo quise decir con que no existe el mexicano, es porque no encuentras en el DRAE como una de las acepciones a: Español hablado en México, ¿me explico?

Ya he dicho alguna vez en este foro que a mi me gustaría decir que hablo argentino, pero que ese idioma no existe. Todos los latinoamericanos hablamos español, con diferentes acentos y giros (hermosos por cierto)

Saludos


----------



## chicaswing

Pues yo veo muy bien que a las frases propias de una determinada región le pongan un ..ismo, lo veo muy rico, asi que estoy a favor de los españolismos, argentinismos, cubanismos, mexicanismos e incluso americanismos (que para mi es una forma más general que señala que solo se dice en América o en alguna/s parte/s de América pero no en España) y de todos los que se les ocurran...
jaja


----------



## Bronte

España es un sinonimo de Iberia, el poeta portugues Luis vaz de Camoens se consideraba español y protestaba de que los castellanos se apropiasen del palabro, cuando una palabra se usa en el orbe peninsular  se la puede llamar españolismo  sin mayores pegas


----------



## Photographe

Marcelot said:


> Lee bien mi mensaje anterior, creo que hay un elemento importante, lo vuelvo a repetir porque me parece que hay que considerarlo si debatimos sobre un vocablo que se aplique a los giros que sólo se utilizan en España: Un mexicano, del norte o del sur, rubio o indígena, se siente mexicano.
> En España, el tema es más complejo, no digo que esté ni bien ni mal, que sea mejor o peor, pero decir "español" a mucha gente le cuesta, entonces, incorporar una palabra que integre a todo el mundo creo que no será tan fácil...



Tampoco me parece tan así en América, sobretodo para ciertos grupos indígenas. Te aseguro que en Chile, muchos *mapuches* y *rapa nui* no se sienten chilenos, y la palabra "chileno" muchos la usan con una connotación de extranjero. Ambos pueblos también mezclan su propia lengua con el español propio de Chile.

En el norte de Chile y Argentina, sur de Perú y oeste boliviano habitan indígenas *aymaras*. Para la mayoría de ellos, las fronteras culturales no existen y la nacionalidad sólo cobra importancia por temas administrativos. Incluso en ciertos hitos pueden moverse de un pueblo chileno a otro boliviano como quien va a la esquina a comprar el pan. También mezclan el español con su lengua ancestral.

Me imagino que tales situaciones se repetirán en otros países de América. En México pienso inmediatamente en Chiapas, pero sé muy poco al respecto.

Mi conclusión: el fenómeno es igual de complejo en España y en América, pero me parece que los casos indígenas tienden a ser opacados por los gobiernos (para mantener su gobernabilidad y evitar movimientos independentistas), lo cual no puede ser así en España, pues quienes tienen el problema de sentirse "más o menos" españoles, pertenecen al mundo "desarrollado", y probablemente hasta tengan una buena representación en el poder político, asunto que al menos en Chile no es tal.

Es más, cuando los pueblos indígenas están (o estaban) por sobre las fronteras físicas de los países, se hace difícil distinguir entre un chilenismo o un bolivianismo, por ejemplo, y tal vez sería más correcto hablar de *aymarismos* o *altiplanismos* (o una palabra similar). Por lo mismo, si vamos a hilar fino, *que sea igual para todos*.

Saludos.


----------



## Photographe

La jerga y acento de los españoles, en Chile le llamamos coloquialmente *Coño*, sencillamente porque es la palabra "rara" (muchos ni siquiera conocen su significado original) que más escuchamos en las películas españolas.
Como ejemplo de uso casi cotidiano: Esta película francesa viene doblada en coño.

Reciban mis coloquiales saludos.


----------



## Jellby

Photographe said:


> La jerga y acento de los españoles, en Chile le llamamos coloquialmente *Coño*, sencillamente porque es la palabra "rara" (muchos ni siquiera conocen su significado original) que más escuchamos en las películas españolas.



... a ver qué tipo de películas españolas veis


----------



## lamartus

Photographe said:


> Como ejemplo de uso casi cotidiano: Esta película francesa viene doblada en coño.



¡Me parto de risa! Nunca lo había oído


----------



## abbaaccddc

Para mí _coño_ es sólo un gentilicio, no un acento. El acento es _eshpañol_. Y discrepo de la Academia, no es despectivo, es coloquial.

*coño**.*
 (Del lat. _cŭnnus_).

*2.     * m. despect._ Chile._ *español*      (‖ natural de España).

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## abbaaccddc

La palabra españolismo es análoga a chilenismo, peruanismo o mexicanismo, pero no se usa en España. 



María Madrid said:


> La verdad es que no me parece razonable llamarlo españolismo por motivos evidentes.



¿Cuáles son esos motivos? Para mí no son evidentes. Lo que sí me quedó claro es que a los españoles esta acepción les suena _fatal._

También que sé es que en España "españolismo" es * 1.     * m. Amor o apego a las cosas características o típicas de España. 
¿Es esa acepción lo que hace no razonable usar la otra? 

    Esta acepción de españolismo está bastante documentada en la literatura. De hecho hay artículos académicos y periodísticos que la llevan en el título.

 *Raúl Ávila, "Españolismos y mexicanismos : hacia un diccionario internacional de la lengua española", sobretiro de Nueva Revista de Filología Hispánica, tomo XLVI, n°2, p. 395-406, Centro de estudios Lingüísticos y Literarios, El Colegio de México, 1998. ISSN 0185-0121.

Leandro Wolfson, "Cien argentinismos... y un españolismo", Intercambios, volumen 10, número 2, Junio 2006. http://www.ata-spd.org/Informate/Intercambios/InterV10No2Jun06.pdf

Agencia EFE, "Celebran la aparición de españolismos. En el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas", **El Litoral, Santa Fe, Argentina, **20/8/2006. http://www.litoral.com.ar/index.php/diarios/2006/08/20/informaciongeneral/INFO-01.html


* Encuentro raro que una persona tan inteligente como Javier Marías se niegue no solo a la palabra sino al concepto:
Respecto a mis "españolismos", lo lamento de veras, pero la idea resulta tan extravagante como acusar a Flaubert —salvando las insalvables distancias— de cometer galicismos o a Dickens de incurrir en anglicismos. Pudiera haber en mi prosa "madrileñismos", y desde luego hay —son muy voluntarios— anglicismos e italianismos: nada grave, dicho sea de paso, si recordamos que de los segundos está bien nutrida la obra de Cervantes. Pero españolismos en mi español de España... en fin, dejémoslo.​Las palabras guay, ordenador y chaval son vocablos  propios de los españoles. Entiendo que pueda no gustar la palabra españolismo para el concepto, pero no me parece razonable negar la existencia del concepto. 

Me encantaría ver una discusión de Raúl Ávila con Javier Marías. Saldrían chispas.


----------



## Argótide

abbaaccddc said:


> La palabra españolismo es análoga a chilenismo, peruanismo o mexicanismo, pero no se usa en España.
> 
> 
> Esta acepción de españolismo está bastante documentada en la literatura. De hecho hay artículos académicos y periodísticos que la llevan en el título.
> 
> *Raúl Ávila, "Españolismos y mexicanismos : hacia un diccionario internacional de la lengua española", sobretiro de Nueva Revista de Filología Hispánica, tomo XLVI, n°2, p. 395-406, Centro de estudios Lingüísticos y Literarios, El Colegio de México, 1998. ISSN 0185-0121.*
> 
> 
> Encuentro raro que una persona tan inteligente como Javier Marías se niegue no solo a la palabra sino al concepto:
> 
> Respecto a mis "españolismos", lo lamento de veras, pero la idea resulta tan extravagante como acusar a Flaubert —salvando las insalvables distancias— de cometer galicismos o a Dickens de incurrir en anglicismos. Pudiera haber en mi prosa "madrileñismos", y desde luego hay —son muy voluntarios— anglicismos e italianismos: nada grave, dicho sea de paso, si recordamos que de los segundos está bien nutrida la obra de Cervantes. Pero españolismos en mi español de España... en fin, dejémoslo.​Las palabras guay, ordenador y chaval son vocablos propios de los españoles. Entiendo que pueda no gustar la palabra españolismo para el concepto, pero no me parece razonable negar la existencia del concepto.
> 
> Me encantaría ver una discusión de Raúl Ávila con Javier Marías. Saldrían chispas.


 
El año pasado conocí a Raúl Ávila en un congreso de lexicografía en Alicante.  Antes de conocerlo, un par de españolas me advirtieron que era un tipo polémico e intratable, pero al hablar con él me di cuenta que es una persona razonable e interesante, pero como tiene ideas muy precisas sobre el español (y no se preocupa de esconderlas) que a menudo difieren de las de los colegas españoles, es tachado de agresivo.


----------



## María Madrid

abbaaccddc said:


> ¿Cuáles son esos motivos? Para mí no son evidentes.


Pues exactamente los mismos que los de Javier Marías. Ah! Y ordenador es un galicismo. Saludos,


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En fin... Después de 500 años creo que es plausible que el idioma haya evolucionado de diferente manera en los diferentes países en los que se habla. Por lo tanto, creo que puede haber españolismos, si esas palabras se originan o se usan mayoritariamente en España.

Mi opinión, solamente.


----------



## María Madrid

Argótide said:


> como tiene ideas muy precisas sobre el español (y no se preocupa de esconderlas) que a menudo difieren de las de los colegas españoles, es tachado de agresivo.


Creo que la agresividad tiene más que ver con las formas que con el mensaje. Saludos,


----------



## abbaaccddc

Hola María.

Según entiendo, a ti te molesta la palabra _españolismo,_ pero no el concepto.



María Madrid said:


> A mí también se me ponen los pelos como escarpias cuando la he visto (de momento pocas veces).
> 
> Yo creo que con eso se refieren a giros o estructuras típicas del castellano que hablamos en España, que no es sólo peninsular, porque las islas también cuentan.



Sin embargo, cuando te pregunté cuales son los motivos por los que te molesta la palabra me dices



María Madrid said:


> Pues exactamente los mismos que los de Javier Marías.



Pero a Javier Marías le molesta el concepto, no solo la palabra españolismo sino el concepto de "palabra usada solo por los españoles". ¿Acaso no hay palabras usadas sólo por los españoles? Javier Marías da a entender que no. Que existen los mexicanismos y los madrileñismos, pero no las palabras usadas solo por los españoles. Yo pregunto, ¿qué son las siguientes palabras (marcadas como _Esp. _en Diccionario Español - Inglés, Inglés - Español de la Universidad de Chicago? alubia, beicon, bragas, cachondo, coste, coñazo, curro, guindilla, hortera, melocotón, móvil (teléfono móvil), paro (desempleo), patata, vosotros, zuro. Yo creo que son vocablos propios de los españoles, y si los dice Javier Marías no es como decir que Flaubert cometía galicismos sino francecismos (tema para otro mensaje).


----------



## María Madrid

Hola abbaaccddc: 

Empecemos por dejar claro que en ningún momento he dicho que me *moleste* nada. Puedes revisar todos mis mensajes y dime dónde he dicho "me molesta". Porque si es así voy ahora mismo a retirarlo. He expresado mi opinión sobre un asunto, sin que por eso haya una respuesta emocional de mi parte. Molestar implica darle un valor emocional que no creo que le pongamos ni Javier Marías ni yo, aunque parece ser que tú sí nos lo atribuyes. Te agradeceré que te abstengas de hacerlo. Sencillamente ese término no nos parece acertado y en ningún momento estamos saliendo del razonamiento intelectual para entrar en el plano emocional (y siento repetir emocional tantas veces en un solo párrafo). 

Por otro lado creo que mi postura ya está más que explicada, el único motivo por el que he vuelto a participar en el hilo ha sido porque me has preguntado directamente y casualmente he visto tu mensaje. 

Si tú no compartes el planteamiento de J. Marías, yo sí, le encuentro su lógica incluso al paralelismo más o menos afortunado (es cuestión de gustos) que establece. Como no estamos diciendo que la tierra es plana, no veo el motivo para no poder aceptar la discrepancia. A mí me convence un planteamiento por los motivos ya mencionados, a ti otros. Una vez expresadas ambas opciones no veo sentido a seguir repitiendo lo mismo. 

En cuanto a lo que diga la universidad de Chicago, pues la verdad, pregúntales a ellos. ¿qué quieres que te diga yo? Salvo beicon, que es un anglicismo, no sabría decirte la etimología de cada una ni creo que se trate de eso. Es cierto que son palabras que quizá no se usen en otros países salvo España, ¡nadie niega esa evidencia! Saludos,


----------



## abbaaccddc

María Madrid said:


> Ah! Y ordenador es un galicismo. Saludos,



Aquí tenemos un problema conceptual. Por una parte existen las "palabras usadas únicamente en el país _x_": chilenismos, mexicanismos, localismos de España. Y por otro las "palabras provenientes del idioma _y_": anglicismos, galicismos, hispanismos.

*hispanismo**.*
 (De _hispano_).
* 3.     * m. Empleo de vocablos o giros españoles en distinto idioma.

_canyon_ en inglés es un hispanismo, pero no un _americanism_. _burro_ en inglés es tanto un hispanismo como un _americanism._ Proviene del español y se usa sólo en los EE.UU.

Análogamente, ordenador es a la vez un galicismo y un localismo de España. No hay ninguna incompatibilidad entre ambas cosas. Pero Javier Marías cierra su mente y donde dice "españolismo" lee "hispanismo". Juan García Ponce no lo acusa de cometer hispanismos y si leemos la carta nos damos cuenta de que le parece natural que use  localismos de España. Lo que a García Ponce no le parece bien es que se presuma que todo lo que se dice en España es español sin calificativos.
[...]* paso al verdadero tema de estas líneas: el derecho de propiedad del idioma castellano. *[...]* Yo leí a Faulkner por primera vez en una edición de la Colección Austral *[...]* Ese ejemplar era Santuario, traducido por Lino Novás Calvo, y la traducción estaba plagada de cubanismos, como es natural dado que Novás Calvo era un escritor cubano. *[...]* Luego lo seguí leyendo en castellano en ediciones argentinas plagadas de argentinismos, entre ellos la de Las palmeras salvajes de Borges, que usted *(Javier Marías)* menciona como muy mala. Yo podría decir que los comentarios sobre Faulkner incluidos en su libro están plagados de españolismos. No se me ocurre hacerlo; lo encuentro natural.*
​http://www.letraslibres.com/index.php?art=5742​


----------



## María Madrid

Para gustos se hicieron los colores y las opiniones... Saludos,


----------



## abbaaccddc

María Madrid said:


> Empecemos por dejar claro que en ningún momento he dicho que me *moleste* nada. Puedes revisar todos mis mensajes y dime dónde he dicho "me molesta".



No sé lo que significa escarpias (el DRAE no me ayuda) pero yo interpreto la frase "se me ponen los pelos como escarpias" como "me molesta". 



María Madrid said:


> Es cierto que son palabras que quizá no se usen en otros países salvo España, ¡nadie niega esa evidencia!


Por lo visto Javier Marías sí, y de leer tu mensaje casi creí que tú también. Resumo mi primer mensaje de hoy:María Madrid, a diferencia de Javier Marías, acepta el concepto de localismo de España aunque no le gusta la palabra españolismo.
​Veo que no estás de acuerdo con ella, que te interpreté mal. Intento de nuevo.
Javier Marías piensa que las palabras que se usan exclusivamente en España no merecen un nombre especial. Que singularizarlas como algo raro es extravagante, como decir que Flaubert cometía galicismos. María Madrid, por su parte, dice que nadie puede negar que hay palabras que se usan solo en España pero que denominarlas españolismos le pone los pelos como escarpias.​


----------



## María Madrid

1. Pues no, poner los pelos como escarpias no es molestar. Chirriar, sobresaltar, resultar chocante... Molestar sería "poner de los nervios".

2. Creo que mi exposición ya fue lo suficientemente clara como para que tenga que venir nadie a decir lo que significa y qué comparto o no con una cita parcial de Javier Marías sacada de contexto. 

3. Sigo sin ver qué quieres seguir discutiendo, ésta ya es la cuarta página, poco hay que añadir. Que cada uno saque sus conclusiones. Opiniones variadas desde luego no faltan. ¿Que no hay una conclusión final? Pues evidentemente no. Y tampoco pasa nada por eso. Buenas noches!


----------



## abbaaccddc

María Madrid said:


> Para gustos se hicieron los colores y las opiniones... Saludos,



Yo todavía no entiendo la tuya. ¿Crees que existen palabras que se digan solamente en España? ¿cheli? ¿trenca? ¿ceporro? ¿chándal? ¿mogollón? ¿flipar? ¿O yo soy el ignorante que no las conozco, pero debería?


----------



## abbaaccddc

María Madrid said:


> 3. Sigo sin ver qué quieres seguir discutiendo, ésta ya es la cuarta página, poco hay que añadir. Que cada uno saque sus conclusiones. Opiniones variadas desde luego no faltan. ¿Que no hay una conclusión final? Pues evidentemente no. Y tampoco pasa nada por eso. Buenas noches!



La conclusión de consenso a la que me gustaría llegar es que existen palabras que se usan solamente en España. Pero ese es el tema del hilo y por lo visto da para mucho.



María Madrid said:


> Son sencillamente giros propios de España. Vale, que es muy largo, ya lo sé... Saludos,



Está bien, me parece bien "giros propios de España". Pero aquí estás aceptando que existen. Todavía no entiendo porqué me estás contestando como si tuviéramos posiciones contrapuestas. Tú y yo decimos que existen los giros propios de España, y Javier Marías que no. Pero tú te pones del lado de él.


----------



## María Madrid

El debate es qué término usar para las palabras que sólo se usan en España. Si se pregunta eso es porque evidentemente existen y nadie ha negado esa obviedad. Ni siquiera Javier Marías. Su rechazo es al término españolismo, un señor académico no va a ser tan bruto de asegurar que no existen términos que no se usen en otros países.


----------



## abbaaccddc

María Madrid said:


> un señor académico no va a ser tan bruto de asegurar que no existen términos que no se usen en otros países.



No me queda tan claro en el caso de él. De ti, en cambio, nunca creí que fueras bruta, y por eso no entendía por qué discutías algo en lo que estábamos de acuerdo:

a) Los términos que sólo se usan en España existen.
b) La palabra españolismo a muchos españoles les suena _fatal_.


----------



## María Madrid

1. Te aseguro que Javier Marías no defiende semejante disparate.
2. Si revisas los mensajes de este hilo verás que hay españoles a los que sí les parece un término adecuado.


----------



## abbaaccddc

María Madrid said:


> El debate es qué término usar para las palabras que sólo se usan en España.



Creo que no. Quizás el debate es si acaso es pertinente imaginar siquiera que se pueden singularizar las palabras que se dicen en España y no en otros países.



JABON said:


> No se en que post que he abierto hoy me encontré con una palabra [_canguro_ como niñera por horas], intenté buscarla pero no me acuerdo en cual hilo.
> El caso es que decían de ella que era un *españolismo*.
> Me quedó rondando la idea de un españolismo en el español.
> Puedo captar un españolismo en otro idioma, pero ¿un españolismo en el español?
> Más allá de cuál sea la palabreja, ¿podría ser? o será una confusión con un neologismo. Pues sólo se utiliza en España..





JABON said:


> Gracias Marcelot, pero sigo en la misma duda.
> ¿Existen anglicismos en el inglés o galicismos en el francés?
> 
> Para mi que son neologismos y no españolismos, pues es una palabra usada en España por hablantes del idioma español.
> 
> Las palabras inventadas o con novedosas acepciones no siento que en este caso puedan llamarse españolismos.



Yo entiendo que la pregunta es si es pertinente decir que _canguro _(como niñera por horas) es una palabra propia de España.


----------



## abbaaccddc

María Madrid said:


> 1. Te aseguro que Javier Marías no defiende semejante disparate.


A mí me parece que sí. Javier Marías se da la molestia de decirPudiera haber en mi prosa "madrileñismos", y desde luego hay —son muy voluntarios— anglicismos e italianismos
​Como ya dije, "españolismo" (en el sentido que le da Juan García Ponce) pertenece a la misma categoría que madrileñismo, pero no que anglicismo ni italianismo. Si realmente Marías aceptara de buenas a primeras que existen las palabras propias de España habría dichoClaro que uso palabras propias de mi país, pero no se llaman españolismos.​


----------



## María Madrid

¿Ahora le vas a enmendar la plana a Javier Marías? Por Dios, está clarísimo lo que dice, siento que no lo veas, pero ahí está. Y no veo porqué tendría que reformular sus frases. Eso sí, no va a pasar por aquí para explicarte porqué eligió esas palabras y no otras. Además, en España pocas veces oirás decir "mi país"... Descontextualizar y aislar frases no es lo más adecuado para captar el espíritu de un mensaje.


----------



## bb008

Hola:

Calmaos, calmaos..., en todos los idiomas, existen palabras propias creadas en la zona donde se habla, eso es obvio para todos; España tiene sus palabras propias, que sólo dicen los españoles, a mí no me oirán nunca decirle a nadie "Tío" o "Tía", y celebrar diciendo olé... porque seguro que yo digo mi pana, chamo, chama, etc.... y para celebrar diría otra palabra. Pero no por eso, debemos cerrarnos a la verdad, en "Mi País"... hay zonas donde se dicen palabras que nosotros los caraqueños no usamos y viceversa, y no por eso no decimos que no existen "venezolanismos", para decir que es "caraqueñismo", "margariteño" y otros, porque todos conformamos el mismo "País", que dentro de este existe un lenguaje o terminos propios, de seguro, imaginó yo que a ustedes les pasa igual cuando son de Barcelona y llegan a Madrid, saben de donde eres, por tú forma de hablar, en todos los países pasa igual. 

Al final mi pregunta es: se podrá decir "españolismo" (aunque suene fatal para algunos españoles) en el español o no. Yo creo que sí y me disculpan los foreros españoles.


----------



## HUMBERT0

bb008 said:


> Hola:
> 
> Calmaos, calmaos..., en todos los idiomas, existen palabras propias creadas en la zona donde se habla, eso es obvio para todos; España tiene sus palabras propias, que sólo dicen los españoles, a mí no me oirán nunca decirle a nadie "Tío" o "Tía", y celebrar diciendo olé... porque seguro que yo digo mi pana, chamo, chama, etc.... y para celebrar diría otra palabra. Pero no por eso, debemos cerrarnos a la verdad, en "Mi País"... hay zonas donde se dicen palabras que nosotros los caraqueños no usamos y viceversa, y no por eso no decimos que no existen "venezolanismos", para decir que es "caraqueñismo", "margariteño" y otros, porque todos conformamos el mismo "País", que dentro de este existe un lenguaje o terminos propios, de seguro, imaginó yo que a ustedes les pasa igual cuando son de Barcelona y llegan a Madrid, saben de donde eres, por tú forma de hablar, en todos los países pasa igual.
> 
> Al final mi pregunta es: se podrá decir "españolismo" (aunque suene fatal para algunos españoles) en el español o no. Yo creo que sí y me disculpan los foreros españoles.


 El término se entiende muy bien “españolismo” y estoy de acuerdo.  Como dice bb008 las diferenciaciones  internas sólo se perciben hacia el interior de la misma nación, la gente de fuera apenas podrá  distinguir quizá algún giro local de una cierta región con la que se esté familiarizado. Por más que se sientan diferentes hacía el interior, para nosotros son todos españoles, y con una forma muy peculiar de hablar el idioma, idioma que también a nosotros nos heredaron nuestros padres y que compartimos a ambos lados del océano. 

El Español de esté lado del charco no sólo se formo con la aportación de la gente que venia de Castilla, además vinieron muchos andaluces, extremeños, gallegos, etc. que se embarcaron en tiempos coloniales desde Sevilla, cada grupo con su forma particular de hablar la lengua, que ha hecho que haya muchísimas más similitudes con el habla del sur de España y además hay que hacer hincapié en las aportaciones que desde hace 500 años se siguen haciendo desde este continente por los colonizadores españoles y sus descendientes, además de los nativos que aprendieron y aportaron al idioma.

Me parece muy “Castellano/Peninsular centrista” lo citado de Javier Marías “Pero españolismos en mi español de España... en fin, dejémoslo”, cómo si no existiese. Si sólo es español lo que se habla en España, entonces nosotros hablamos un romance americano cuya madre es la lengua que se hablaba en Andalucía y Extremadura con aportaciones e influencia de la lengua de Castilla, ¿Lo llamaremos Idioma Novohispano, NovoRomanceAndaluz, SudIbero-Pan-americano?


----------



## María Madrid

Humbero, yo interpreto que su rechazo es al término, no que defienda que no existe una manera de hablar en España diferentes a otros países. De verdad que no consigo verle ese matiz que le dáis. Saludos,


----------



## HUMBERT0

Tú ves que con en el termino españolismo el dejar ver una redundancia gramaticalmente hablando "españolismo de españa", y yo entendio que se refiere a redundancia de ideas (por así decirlo)...


----------



## Paciente

Hola a tod@s,
Quería aportar una aclaración que quizás ayuden al diálogo...

A proposito del españolismo como lo entiende Javier Marias, no se si aquí no hay un malentedido... Creo que él se refiere a cuando una lengua adopta una palabra procedente de otro idioma (por eso es absurdo hablar de galicismo en frances). Pero en francés hay palabras que son "españolismos" en el sentido que el francés ha adoptado un giro "español". Además este rechazo del escritor al "españolismo" tiene que ver con su voluntad de distanciarse del arquetipo del "escritor espanol" que habla de gitanos y de corridas... No creo que niegue que hay giros y palabras propias a los habitantes de Espana, si hasta dice que hay giros propios a los madrileños...

De toda manera, ¡tampoco diría que un escritor argentino usa "argentinismos", esto no tiene sentido! 

Se ha dicho tambien que en Europa hay una densidad mucho mayor de lenguas, pero creo que la situacion es mucho mas complicada. Sólo en Mexico por ejemplo, hay mas de 300 idiomas y una variedad que no tiene nada que enviar a la europea :

http://mexico.udg.mx/geografia/lenguas/index.html

Hoy en dia quedan menos idiomas, y menos gente que los habla, debido a razones y lógicas historicas conocidas por todos, y que permanecen hasta hoy. Pero estas lenguas siguen ahi, tratando de conseguir una legitimidad y una fama internacional...


----------



## Marcelot

Paciente said:


> De toda manera, ¡tampoco diría que un escritor argentino usa "argentinismos", esto no tiene sentido!


 
Paciente: Antes que nada, quisiera decirte que me ha gustado mucho el _tono_ de tu mensaje, me parece muy constructivo.

No quisiera irme del hilo, pero creo que sí se puede decir que un escritor argentino utiliza _argentinismos_.
Cuando leí tu mensaje, pensé inmediatamente en Borges, escritor que introdujo muchos giros absolutamente argentinos en su literatura, que utilizaba el _vos_, etc., etc.
Evidentemente, ante gente de tanta cultura (Marías, Borges...) no podemos pensar que se les había "escapado" una palabra madrileña o porteña...

Saludos de ombú que acaba de recibir agua .


----------



## aceituna

Es que yo creo que se ha creado cierta confusión al relacionar españolismo con galicismo, anglicismo, etc. Y para mí son conceptos distintos:

Un galicismo (en español) es una palabra tomada del francés.
Un españolismo (en español) no es una palabra tomada del español (lo que para mí no tiene sentido), sino que es un giro propio de los españoles (respecto al resto de hispanohablantes).

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

De acuerdo con aceituna. Así lo entiendo yo.


----------



## Paciente

"Un españolismo (en español) no es una palabra tomada del español (lo que para mí no tiene sentido)"

 A este sentido se refería Marías creo yo...



Marcelot said:


> No quisiera irme del hilo, pero creo que sí se puede decir que un escritor argentino utiliza _argentinismos_.



Tienes razón por supuesto... lo siento, estaba pensando en otra cosa que no especifiqué. Es que... Es un tema muy delicado,...
Lo que quería decir es que creo que a partir de un momento es natural que un autor "utilice" giros propios a su idioma! Por eso digo, que a partir de un punto, no tiene sentido "comentar" que un argentino usa argentinismos.


----------



## Paciente

Un ejemplo:
"Estoy de pie en el autobús y como un melocotón"

"Estoy parado en el colectivo y como un durazno"

No sé si hace falta comentar que el autor usa un "argentinismo" o un "españolismo"...


----------



## bb008

Paciente said:


> Un ejemplo:
> "Estoy de pie en el autobús y como un melocotón"
> 
> "Estoy parado en el colectivo y como un durazno"
> 
> No sé si hace falta comentar que el autor usa un "argentinismo" o un "españolismo"...


 
Por mi parte, sí falta que indiques cual es españolismo y cual es argentinismo, por lo menos para mí, que no sé identificarlos, en estas frases, específicamente. Gracias


----------



## Paciente

Pues si empezamos a comentar cada frase así,...
Se puede decir que el escritor, pues escribe en castellano de Argentina, ¿pero decir que "utiliza" argentinismos?

Para Borjes, claro que es importante, ya que hasta principios del siglo, la literatura argentina (y en el mundo entero) era mucho mas académica, y no usaba giros propios a la lengua hablada. Lo que pasa es que en América Latina, la lengua hablada está llena de palabras y expresiones diferentes del español mas académico... De ahi que se cree una confusion respecto a que es un americanismo, o una palabra de jerga...

Una última cosa para el debate:
Decir que una palabra es un "españolismo" le quita de repente toda legitimidad. Decir que "melocotón" es un "españolismo" de repente ya no es la palabra oficial para designar esta fruta, entonces puede resultar chocante...


----------



## HUMBERT0

aceituna said:


> Es que yo creo que se ha creado cierta confusión al relacionar españolismo con galicismo, anglicismo, etc. Y para mí son conceptos distintos:
> 
> Un galicismo (en español) es una palabra tomada del francés.
> Un españolismo (en español) no es una palabra tomada del español (lo que para mí no tiene sentido), sino que es un giro propio de los españoles (respecto al resto de hispanohablantes).
> 
> Saludos


 Hablando de los giros que son propios de cada país
Argentinismo= de Argentina
Mexicanismo= de México
¿Españolismo= de España?
Chilenismo= de Chile
Etc.

Para evitar confusión con el termino españolismo, usemos otro termino “peninsularismo” NO digo que sea el correcto, pero supongamos que con éste termino todos entendemos que se refiere a esos giros que usan en España y no en el resto de los países que se habla Español. ¿En dicho caso si sería correcto que en los diccionarios apareciera por ejemplo algo así? 
Coño. Peninsularismo que quiere decir etc., etc. 
Tío. En una de sus acepciones, Peninsularismo que quiere decir etc., etc.
Chango. Mexicanismo que quiere decir etc., etc.

¿Cómo nombrar entonces a los giros que se dan solamente en España y no en el resto de la comunidad de Hispanoparlantes?


----------



## lamartus

HUMBERT0 said:


> ¿En dicho caso si sería correcto que en los diccionarios apareciera por ejemplo algo así?
> ¿Cómo nombrar entonces a los giros que se dan solamente en España y no en el resto de la comunidad de Hispanoparlantes?



No solo es correcto sino que además es como se recoge en el diccionario. En cada entrada, si hay que destacar los usos en un país concreto, añade la abreviatura del país. Así vemos Méx. Rep.Dom, Cuba, Esp. Ningún problema en eso y parece que en la próxima edición van a ser más prólijos con el Esp (¡al fin!). Lo que causa los problemas, parece ser, es cómo nombrarlo cuando tratamos de usar un calificativo.

Llámenlo como quieran, pero eso no evitará la reacción de muchos españoles. Tiene tantas connotaciones esa palabra que es difícil ceñirla exclusivamente al ámbito lingüístico.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## bb008

Bueno será, pero yo me siento tan orgullosa cuando digo claramente y sin tapujos "Venezuela" o "Mí País", que me parece tan extraño que ustedes no puedan para no herir susceptibilidades, que me parece insólito, no le encuentro sentido a eso de Estado Español y España solo para los juegos.


----------



## lamartus

bb008 said:


> Bueno será, pero yo me siento tan orgullosa cuando digo claramente y sin tapujos "Venezuela" o "Mí País", que me parece tan extraño que ustedes no puedan para no herir suceptibilidades, que me parece insólito, no le encuentro sentido a eso de Estado Español y España solo para los juegos.



Sabía que se me malinterpretaría. No se trata de orgullo ni de no herir susceptibilidades. Mi país es España, no tengo ningún problema en decirlo al igual que la gran mayoría de españoles, pero ese no es el tema.
Como las reglas especifican que este foro no está hecho para debatir estos temas "extralingüísiticos"  me abstengo de seguir tratándolos. Solo daba mi opinión sobre el uso o no de la palabra y hasta ahí voy a llegar.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## bb008

lamartus said:


> Sabía que se me malinterpretaría. No se trata de orgullo ni de no herir susceptibilidades. Mi país es España, no tengo ningún problema en decirlo al igual que la gran mayoría de españoles, pero ese no es el tema.
> Como las reglas especifican que este foro no está hecho para debatir estos temas "extralingüísiticos" me abstengo de seguir tratándolos. Solo daba mi opinión sobre el uso o no de la palabra y hasta ahí voy a llegar.
> 
> Saludos a todos.


 
Yo lo sé, no lo malinterpreté, pero según tus coterráneos, sería algo...
Pero igual yo digo Españolismo. Esperemos que el RAE tenga piedad y sean más prólijos como dices tú...


----------



## mirx

Paciente said:


> entonces puede resultar chocante...


 
¿Para quién?

Afortunada o desafortunadamente español es el nombre del idioma, sí sólo se llamase castellano, quizá hablar de un españolismo no te resultaría tan chocante.



> Lo que pasa es que en América Latina, la lengua hablada está llena de palabras y expresiones diferentes del español mas académico...


 
¿Cuál es el español más académico?

Y bueno, lo mismo pasa en el español de España, o el de Canarias, o el de cualquier lugar donde hay gente que hable.

Tu ejemplo de melocotón probablemente no sea españolismo, pero ¿Qué me dices de: pijo, hortera, coño, tío*, cheli, etc.? Estos son más españoles que Franco.

Y aunque les resulte chocante, españolismo si que se usa para designar algo propio y muy partiular de España. El hilo sólo questionaba el porque no se usa más a menudo.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## lamartus

mirx said:


> Afortunada o desafortunadamente español es el nombre del idioma, sí sólo se llamase castellano, quizá hablar de un españolismo no te resultaría tan chocante.



Completamente de acuerdo contigo, Mirx.


----------



## Marcelot

Qué pena que este hilo tome, por momentos, un cariz bastante agresivo.
Además, creo que en el fondo estamos de acuerdo en muchas cosas.

Saludos de vientos andaluces y fueguinos .


----------



## Malaia

María Madrid said:


> Personalmente no lo interpreto así, pero tampoco es una definición especialmente restrictiva. Saludos,
> 
> *españolismo*
> *3. *m. Carácter genuinamente español.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 Ole Ole y más ole! sí señor, *españolismo es ser muy español*, en hechos, en palabras, en lo que sea. Es llevar el "duende", es escuchar la canción "adios mi patria queridaaaa" y sentír un quejío...es como la palabra "hacer de Rodriguez"...(término muy español).


----------



## Marcelot

Malaia: ¡guapa, salerosa, macarena !

Pero mujer... ¿qué es lo *genuinamente* español?

Ya, ya... que es una obviedad que hay términos que sólo se utilizan en España, pero _*genuinamente*_, una vez más la definición del DRAE me parece chata .

*¡¡¡Saludos de la ciudad más genuina del mundo mundial !!!*
*¿O sólo será españolísimamente peninsular ?*


----------



## Malaia

Cuando veo discusiones de este tipo por ver quién lleva la razón...es que pierden el norte. Y ya sólo te queda sacar la nota grasiosa (he dicho bien...con s, por seguirilla y buleares). No entiendo  que siga este "hilo" abierto, a mí se me ha olvidado hasta cuál era la pregunta de este larrrrgo tema.


----------



## abbaaccddc

Malaia said:


> a mí se me ha olvidado hasta cuál era la pregunta de este larrrrgo tema.



Vuelvo a repetir (literalmente, porque ya repetí algunas de estas citas).​


JABON said:


> No se en que post que he abierto hoy me encontré con una palabra, intente buscarla pero no me acuerdo en cual hilo.
> El caso es que decían de ella que era un *españolismo*.
> Me quedó rondando la idea de un españolismo en el español.
> Puedo captar un españolismo en otro idioma, pero ¿un españolismo en el español?
> Más allá de cuál sea la palabreja, ¿podría ser? o será una confusión con un neologismo. Pues sólo se utiliza en España..



La palabra es "la canguro".​


abbaaccddc said:


> Google
> "la canguro": 22.100. Páginas de España 11.700 (53%).
> "la niñera": 232.000. Páginas de España 90.200 (39%).
> "el amarillo" (por elegir cualquier palabra): 520.000 Páginas de España 149.000 (29%)
> 
> Yo creo que es un claro españolismo.
> 
> PD: Acabo de seguir el enlace del aporte de Cristina y veo que el DPD dice lo mismo.


El aporte es el DPD, que dice​ *baby-sitter*.[…] En España se usa coloquialmente la voz _canguro,_ que es común en cuanto al género: _el/la canguro_.​ 



JABON said:


> sigo en la misma duda.
> ¿Existen anglicismos en el inglés o galicismos en el francés?
> 
> Para mi que son neologismos y no españolismos, pues es una palabra usada en España por hablantes del idioma español.
> 
> Las palabras inventadas o con novedosas acepciones no siento que en este caso puedan llamarse españolismos.


 Aquí hay tres temas distintos.​ 
1) Jabón y aparentemente Julián Marías piensan que no existe el concepto. Que decir “giros propios de España en español” es como decir “galicismos en francés”. Sin embargo no es lo mismo “giro propio de España” que hispanismo: “*3. *m. Empleo de vocablos o giros españoles en distinto idioma”. La definición impide la existencia de hispanismos en español o de galicismos en francés.

La analogía correcta sería “finlandesismos en finlandés”. Esta frase es absurda porque cualquier palabra que se diga exclusivamente en Finlandia muy probablemente es aceptable en cualquier contexto por toda la comunidad finoparlante mundial, ya que probablemente mucho más del 90% de los finoparlantes viven en Finlandia. Los españoles por su parte son el 10% de los hablantes de español y lo que ellos dicen dejó de considerarse normativo hace décadas. Como un ejemplo, yo acepto la frase “la canguro” solo en boca de un español. Si escuchara a Homero Simpson decir “contrataremos una canguro esta noche” encontraría que se trata de una traducción inaceptable.

2) Algunas personas objetan la palabra _españolismo_ como una analogía a chilenismo, mexicanismo o venezolanismo. Yo acepto esto como una realidad y creo que debe evitarse el uso de una palabra que no es de consenso para nombrar un concepto que además es discutible (pero que yo no discuto, los giros propios de España en español sí existen, a mi modo de ver).​ 
3) El solo hecho de explicitar el punto 2 (decir que a algunos españoles la palabra _españolismo_ les suena _fatal)_ es delicado. En mi caso me hizo ganarme variadas descalificaciones.

El tema original es el 1, pero como la respuesta para la gran mayoría era afirmativa pasamos al 2 y luego al 3. Yo por mi parte el 2 lo doy por superado (uso la frase "palabra propia de España") y el 3 lo considero un  hecho triste de la vida al cual más vale no darle más vueltas.​


----------



## abbaaccddc

mirx said:


> Tu ejemplo de melocotón probablemente no sea españolismo, pero ¿Qué me dices de: pijo, hortera, coño, tío*, cheli, etc.?



En el Diccionario Español-Inglés Inglés-Español de la Universidad de Chicago dice

*peach *N Durazno, _m; Sp _melocotón _m.

_Es decir, _melocotón_ es una palabra propia de España.

_Cheli,_ por otra parte (que yo hace unos días califiqué de palabra propia de España) en realidad es un "exotismo" (palabra propia de una cultura específica).

*cheli 1.     * m._ Esp._ Jerga con elementos castizos, marginales y contraculturales.

Sobra "Esp" porque ¿cómo dice un chileno _cheli_? _M__ariachi_ no es un mexicanismo, _favela_ no es un brasileñismo (aunque sí un lusismo), _paella_ no es un valencianismo.


----------



## abbaaccddc

Paciente said:


> Decir que una palabra es un "españolismo" le quita de repente toda legitimidad. Decir que "melocotón" es un "españolismo" de repente ya no es la palabra oficial para designar esta fruta, entonces puede resultar chocante...



Mi mensaje anterior dice que un diccionario usa _durazno_ como primera traducción de _peach_, quitándole amplitud (que no legitimidad) a _melocotón_. En la Wikipedia en español, enciclopedia dirigida a todo el mundo hispanoparlante, la manera oficial para designar a esa fruta en español es _Prunus persica. _http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prunus_persica


----------



## abbaaccddc

mirx said:


> Afortunada o desafortunadamente español es el nombre del idioma, sí sólo se llamase castellano, quizá hablar de un españolismo no te resultaría tan chocante.



_Español_ es uno de los *dos* nombres del idioma. _Castellano_ es el otro. El DPD dice: "Para designar la lengua común de España y de muchas naciones de América, y que también se habla como propia en otras partes del mundo, son válidos los términos _castellano_ y _español_. La polémica sobre cuál de estas denominaciones resulta más apropiada está hoy superada."

Como en Chile tenemos clases de castellano y casi todas las universidades tienen Departamento de Castellano, aquí no llama la atención la palabra _españolismo. _Y sí me llama la atención la muy académica *castellanismo* * 1.     * m. Locución, giro o modo de hablar propio de los castellanos.


----------



## mirx

> abbaaccddc;3328413]_Español_ es uno de los *dos* nombres del idioma. _Castellano_ es el otro. El DPD dice: "Para designar la lengua común de España y de muchas naciones de América, y que también se habla como propia en otras partes del mundo, son válidos los términos _castellano_ y _español_. La polémica sobre cuál de estas denominaciones resulta más apropiada está hoy superada."


 
Eso todos los de este foro lo tenemos claro, se ha discutido varias veces.

Saludos.


----------



## chics

abbaaccddc said:


> _paella_ no es un valencianismo.


Disculpa, sí lo es... de la _lengua valenciana_. O catalanismo, como quieras.

En castellano se llamaría _sartén_. En catalán el nombre del utensisio en el que se cocina se ha trasladado al nombre del plato. En castellano se ha copiado el nombre catalán tal cual (como en _tajine_, _wok_, etc.) para el plato pero no siempre para la sartén en general ni para la "sartén para paellas" o "paellera".
Si quieres sí puedes usar paellera como término castellano... pero teniendo en cuenta que en Valencia (como autonomía, y Cataluña y Baleares) se usa menos que en otros lugares de España.


----------



## clares3

Gentes diversas y queridas:
Consistiendo la relatividadd del tío Albert en que no hay un lugar privilegiado en el universo desde el que contemplar la expansión de los demás, creo que procede aplicar la relatividad lingüística, desechar para siempre la idea de que lo que hablamos en España es lo correcto y lo demás evoluciones o neoaportaciones, por lo que sí creo conveniente que se hable de españolismos en el español del mismo modo que hablamos de argentinismos y otros. A los cubanos, por ejemplo, les hace mucha gracia eso de "dame lumbre" por "dame fuego".
La independencia política incluyó también la independencia idiomática, sin perjuicio de la labor de coordinación y conocimiento recíproco que realizan las distintas academias de la lengua.
Opto definitivamente por el españolismo entendido como giro o expresión que se utiliza, fundamentalmente, en el habla actual de España.
Clares3


----------



## Jellby

abbaaccddc said:


> En la Wikipedia en español, enciclopedia dirigida a todo el mundo hispanoparlante, la manera oficial para designar a esa fruta en español es _Prunus persica_.



Esos es sólo el identificador principal de un artículo, que además cualquiera puede cambiarlo. Para seres además es lógico utilizar el nombre científico.


----------



## chics

Aclaro además a posibles lectores no hispanohablantes que por supuesto nadie utiliza _prunus_ para mencionar al _melocotón/durazno_ en una conversación, ni en la mayoría de escritos.


----------



## Argótide

clares3 said:


> Gentes diversas y queridas:
> Consistiendo la relatividadd del tío Albert en que no hay un lugar privilegiado en el universo desde el que contemplar la expansión de los demás, creo que procede aplicar la relatividad lingüística, desechar para siempre la idea de que lo que hablamos en España es lo correcto y lo demás evoluciones o neoaportaciones, por lo que sí creo conveniente que se hable de españolismos en el español del mismo modo que hablamos de argentinismos y otros. A los cubanos, por ejemplo, les hace mucha gracia eso de "dame lumbre" por "dame fuego".
> La independencia política incluyó también la independencia idiomática, sin perjuicio de la labor de coordinación y conocimiento recíproco que realizan las distintas academias de la lengua.
> Opto definitivamente por el españolismo entendido como giro o expresión que se utiliza, fundamentalmente, en el habla actual de España.
> Clares3


 
*¡Olé tus huevos!* (en lo personal, es una frase que me chirria un poco, pero la acabo de aprender y sé que es un auténtico *españolismo*)


----------



## clares3

Me abrumas Argótide, me abrumas.
Clares3


----------



## Paciente

mirx said:


> Y aunque les resulte chocante, españolismo si que se usa para designar algo propio y muy partiular de España. El hilo sólo questionaba el porque no se usa más a menudo.



Lo siento si te he ofendido. Lo que quería decir :

La palabra _españolismo_ implica que haya un idioma común a todos, y que el español de España sea una variación local de este idioma. El problema es que en España existe la idea y la mentalidad ampliamente difundidas (entre otros por el franquismo) que el español de España es el histórico y legitimo, y que los "americanismos" son variaciones de este idioma. Según esta lógica, decir "españolismo" no tiene sentido, puesto que el giro propio a España no es ninguna variación local, sino el idioma original... Lo que explica porque no se usa tanto en España este término.


----------



## Paciente

Lo que veo en el foro y que me alegra es que todos estamos de acuerdo que el español de España es una variación local del español hablado en todo el mundo. Por cierto, _durazno_ es una palabra que se usaba en castellano antes que _melocotón_... 

El caso es que _españolismo_ es una palabra que provoca confusión, ya que comparte significante con _españolismo_ sinónimo de hispanismo. En muchos casos de neologismos lingüísticos, se prefieren términos totalmente nuevos para evitar estas confusiones. (Otra razón creo por la que varios intelectuales se muestran reacios a usarla)


----------



## sarm

Me encanta entrar en estos foros, de verdad, me gusta ver este tipo de conversaciones entre hispanoparlantes. No voy a aportar una opinión a la pregunta que originó el hilo porque lo que ya se ha dicho habla por sí solo. Lo que si quiero es aportar una reflexión que cae por propio peso: 

* Los españoles somos unos cabezotas y aun nos cuesta aceptar que el centro del mundo no es el Mediterraneo y el fin del mundo no es Finisterre.*

Señoras y señores: Ni somos los dueños del castellano, ni somos los más numerosos en su utilización. De hecho el español ibérico (como el jamón) es una rareza en el mundo de habla castellana porque sencillamente somos una minoría irrisoria (solo 40 millones frente a más de 400 millones). Aceptemos de una vez que nuestro español es de los más raros y que es lógico que el mundo de habla castellana utilice españolismo para referirse al español europeo. Lo hacen más de 350 millones de personas. Me niego a pensar que estén equivocadas por más que lo diga Javier Marías o su santa madre.


----------



## clares3

"...que me parece tan extraño que ustedes no puedan para no herir susceptibilidades, que me parece insólito, no le encuentro sentido a eso de Estado Español y España solo para los juegos." BB008

Querida BB,


----------



## clares3

"...que me parece tan extraño que ustedes no puedan para no herir susceptibilidades, que me parece insólito, no le encuentro sentido a eso de Estado Español y España solo para los juegos."

Querida BB, queridos todos:
Entender lo de Estado español/España es asunto que no entendemos ni nosotros así que os podéis imaginar. Ni tocarlo que saltan chispas.
Os voy a contar un chiste lleno de españolismos conceptuales: entra un señor en  un supermercado y pide champagne; la dependienta le contesta que si quiere "de la Viuda" y él contesta: ¡Huy, qué lastima! ¿Es que se ha muerto el Gaitero?
Naturalmente, sólo lo van a entender los españoles que hayan vivido:
- La época en que al cava y a la sidra se les llamaba champán
- El hecho de que la más conocida marca de sidra es El Gaitero
- El hecho de que uno de los champagne más conocidos en España es el Veuve Cliquot (Viuda Cliquot)
- Que el tipo, al pedir champagne y contestarle que si quiere de la Viuda ,entiende que se ha mueto el gaitero dejando viuda.

Llamadlo como queráis pero eso es un españolismo conceptual/lingüístico.
Os invito a toddos a un hilo que voy a abrir sobre el término Alféizar, a ver qué es.
Clares3


----------



## bb008

clares3 said:


> "...que me parece tan extraño que ustedes no puedan para no herir susceptibilidades, que me parece insólito, no le encuentro sentido a eso de Estado Español y España solo para los juegos."
> 
> Querida BB, queridos todos:
> Entender lo de Estado español/España es asunto que no entendemos ni nosotros así que os podéis imaginar. Ni tocarlo que saltan chispas.
> Os voy a contar un chiste lleno de españolismos conceptuales: entra un señor en un supermercado y pide champagne; la dependienta le contesta que si quiere "de la Viuda" y él contesta: ¡Huy, qué lastima! ¿Es que se ha muerto el Gaitero?
> Naturalmente, sólo lo van a entender los españoles que hayan vivido:
> - La época en que al cava y a la sidra se les llamaba champán
> - El hecho de que la más conocida marca de sidra es El Gaitero
> - El hecho de que uno de los champagne más conocidos en España es el Veuve Cliquot (Viuda Cliquot)
> - Que el tipo, al pedir champagne y contestarle que si quiere de la Viuda ,entiende que se ha mueto el gaitero dejando viuda.
> 
> Llamadlo como queráis pero eso es un españolismo conceptual/lingüístico.
> Os invito a toddos a un hilo que voy a abrir sobre el término Alféizar, a ver qué es.
> Clares3


 
Ya me lo explicaron, gracias por tú aporte, mi intención nunca fue meterme en terrenos políticos que no conozco. Alféizar, es parte de la ventana. Chao.


----------



## Blade Runner

Mi propuesta: podemos usar diferentes nombres para diferentes localismos, que no se excluyen entre sí y pueden solaparse. Por ejemplo, si una palabra se usa sólo en Aragón, será un aragonesismo, si en toda España, pero no fuera de ella:españolismo, si sólo en Castilla: castellanismo; si en toda América pero no en España: americanismo, etc...


----------



## Blade Runner

HUMBERT0 said:


> ¿Cómo nombrar entonces a los giros que se dan solamente en España y no en el resto de la comunidad de Hispanoparlantes?



Evidentemente: españolismo.

"Peninsularismo" sería un localismo usado en la península (no en Canarias, por ejemplo).


----------

